# Copper Roofs



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Many older buildings tend to have copper roofs. Some are brown, which is its state before it oxidises when it then turns green. The same thing happens to an old penny that has been exposed to the outdoors for long periods of time.

In this thread I want to post some examples of copper roofs around the World. Posting buildings with green and brown roofs would be great as well. I'll start off.

*Old City Hall, Toronto*

















*Commerce Court North, Toronto*









*Royal York Hotel/Union Station, Toronto*









*Queen's Park, Toronto*

















*Parliament Buildings, Ottawa*

















*Chateau Laurier, Ottawa*

















*Lord Elgin, Ottawa*









*Supreme Court, Ottawa*









*Chateau Frontenac, Quebec City*


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

what is the advantage of having a copper roof? disadvantage? Do you need constant maintenance? is it expensive?


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

One of my favorite copper-roof buildings, the Rathaus in Hannover, Germany:



















And Hannover's first ' skyscraper', the Anzeigerhochhaus:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

It's amazing how different a roof colour can make a building look. Old City Hall in TO looks so different!


----------



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

I actualy like them better when they turn green.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

Ive heard that there was some disagreement about cleaning the parliament building and the east and west block, because the people recognized the green roofs and the buildings would loose their identity if they were brown...interesting argument, dunno if theres damage done if you leave the copper dirty.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I remember the debate about that too. You could paint them green after replacing them. How long does it take to corrode? 20-25 years?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

^^ At least 20 years.


----------

